# Drüber-Fahr-Effekt



## thaKillerBEE (3. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe schon öfters gesehen, dass auch manchen WebSeiten die Buttons in der Navigationsleiste sich beim druberfahren mit der Maus verändern. Diesen Effekt würde ich auch gerne auch meiner Seite einfügen. Ich wollte euch fragen wie das geht. Und außerdem würde ich gerne wissen ob es möglich ist ein Schwarz-Weißes GIF-Bild ohne Qualitätsverlust mit einer Farbe zu versehen(GIF Bild ist im Anhang).
Vielen Dank im voraus.
                                     thaKillerBEE

http://www.thakillerbee.ru.tc


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (3. Januar 2003)

1: Dafür gibts hier ein Tutorial
2: Klar,nimm Paint,und an die Arbeit
(Das ist kein Schwarzweißes Gif in dem Sinne)


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Januar 2003)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/javascript/beispiele/buttons.htm


----------



## Marvin (3. Januar 2003)

Dieses Page-Design wird wohl sehr sehr gern verwendet... Gerade erst habe ich es bei einer bekannten seite für metal-musik im edonkey wiederentdeckt... hatte es vor 2 oder 3 jahren auch mal auf meiner eigenen seite


----------



## thaKillerBEE (4. Januar 2003)

*GIF*

TOOLKIT ich habe es schon mit Paint versucht, aber dann kriege ich das im Anhang anliegende Bild, mit einer ziehmliches Qualitätsverschlechterung!


----------



## Flo<H> (4. Januar 2003)

zu dem mouseover, man könnte das auch noch mit flash machen...


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. Januar 2003)

killerbee: paint ist einfach ein dreckprogramm. schnapp dir photoshop oder photoimpact oder irgendwas. (die photoshop trial gibt's auf adobe.com) damit kannst du auch zeichnen und erhältst keinerlei qualitätsverschlechterung.


----------

